# Norah- 5 months old



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to see what you thought about Norah, Ivy's new foster buddy. She is 5 months old, very good temperment, very HIGH drives. Very good girl and willing to please. She will definately be going to a working home!
Let me know what you think
Thanks

Stack:










Head shot to follow....


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Ohhh she is so pretty!!! I am definately not an expert but she looks good!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Head Shot:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Does she have all of her "big girl" teeth? (Reason I ask is that she looks older than 5 months.)

Regardless(sp), she is a pretty girl and lucky to have you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like her shape, and the moderate angulation in the rear. I'm not sure if it is "correct", but I like it







Good job stacking!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

She so pretty! How much does she weigh?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She's adorable! Did your other foster's get placed? I remember you had that really cute mix and also the shy mom, right?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDDoes she have all of her "big girl" teeth? (Reason I ask is that she looks older than 5 months.)
> 
> Regardless(sp), she is a pretty girl and lucky to have you.



No, not yet. They are still coming in.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rgrim84She so pretty! How much does she weigh?


She weighs 45lbs


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowShe's adorable! Did your other foster's get placed? I remember you had that really cute mix and also the shy mom, right?


Yes, I still have Atlas (husky/shep mix).


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI like her shape, and the moderate angulation in the rear. I'm not sure if it is "correct", but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll play, but remember, I am clueless!

I like her amount of bone, and I like her long tail. I think her expression is pretty, and I think when she grows into her ears, they will be nice, well placed, and nice shape. 

Her front is not great. See how her neck looks a bit "stuck on" so to speak? There is a pretty abrupt angle where her neck meets her withers. Her shoulder layback isn't great and her upper arm is straight. It is a nice length, though. I do like her rear angles, but I like moderate dogs (I also like some more extreme dogs, too, but I have a definite appreciation for moderation).

I'd like a deeper color and more black, but that's just nitpicking. I don't much care about color. It is the last thing I look at. If she was purple and green, she would still be darling


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is better picture:


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

She does look better there (not that she looked bad before!)









Amazing the difference a photo makes. I like her color there, too.

Are you keeping her?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

No, I am just fostering her. I would LOVE to keep her but I can't.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Your Ivy is a really pretty girl herself. I would have a hard time letting Norah go!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, It is going to be tough to let her go!


----------

